# Second row riser size



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

So I have decided to build a riser for my second row since I decided to open my room up all the way for my needs. The room tappers down to about 11' 6" so that is how wide the riser will be. Now how deep should it be, and tall should it be. My front row will be a nice leather sectional(not purchase yet) and I was thinking my second row would be 3 home theater seats. Something along the leather recliner styles out. I assume that I will more then likely have to look at the dimensions of the chairs when they are reclined. I know that the far right seat will have compromises of sound but I won't be sitting there so I really don't care its just a extra seat for someone who wont care as well. I just was wanting to know what dimensions you all did for the same sort of second row.

Duder


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry if I missed this in your post, but what specific aspect of placement concerns you the most? I don't know if it helps, but here is THX's formula to find the optimum seating distance based on screen size.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I think now I just have to look at the measurements of what ever seatting I go witb.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

To allow for the seats to be reclined and someone to be able to scoot by to another seat, I suggest a riser that is 6' deep. Most seats reclined will be somewhere between 5' and 5.5'. 

As far as the height, I found this handy calculator a while ago:

http://www.diymovierooms.com/calculator_riser_height.aspx


----------

